# Cannot mount USB device under SCSI emulation

## spinlock1

I had pretty much given up on getting USB working until recently.  I was configuring my TEAC W54E CD-RW to work using SCSI emulation of IDE, and it recognized the SIIG CompactFlash card reader that I had left plugged in.  I hadn't known there was such a thing as USB->SCSI emulation, but I suppose so.  I find the new device under /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/#####0/#####0/disc.  I am not at my computer at the moment and I do not remember what those two intermediate directories are named.  They are the only items within each directory.  I am able to mount my CD drives using the standard 'mount -t iso9660 /dev/scsi/host0/####0/####0/disc /mnt/cdrom' command.  So I knew that the compactflash card, which was formatted for a Kodak DC-2xx digital camera, had a win95 filesystem on it.  I just tried 'mount -t msdos /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/#####0/#####0/disc /mnt/compactflash', and it said incorrect superblock, too many mounted filesystems, or incorrect filesystem type specified.  I'm pretty sure it's incorrect filesystem type, so I tried a few more fs's and, predictably, they did not mount either.  I tried mkfs.msdos on the device to format it correctly, and the program gave me output to the effect of 'will not try to create filesystem'.  I'm really not sure what more to do... anyone have any ideas?

--

spinlock1, but only because I couldn't remember the password to 'syme' or get the 'I forgot my password' function working...

"All that we ever see or seem is but a dream within a dream" - E. A. Poe

----------

## AutoBot

Try the filesystem vfat instead of msdos.

----------

## spinlock1

When I try -t vfat it gives the same error as before: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0/disc, or too many mounted file systems.

--

spinlock1

----------

## shadow303

Anybody have an answer to this?  I am having the same problem (except I have a Kodak dx4900).

----------

## shadow303

Doh!  Funny how you can never find the answer to something until after you post a question.  I discovered that after swapping cards, I needed to unplug and replug the usb cable.  If I do that, it actually works.

----------

## kevin_i_orourke

I had this problem recently, I don't know what to do using the /dev/scsi/host... form of the names but the old-fashioned names should be present as well.

Look for /dev/sd*, with a usb-storage device plugged in it should appear as /dev/sda and /dev/sdaX.  X is the partition number, usually 1 but 4 for Zip drives (don't know why).  The device might appear as sdb, sdc, etc. depending on the order you plug things in.

The mount command needs a partition, not just the device.  You've been trying to mount the equivalent of /dev/sda, instead try:

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 (mountpoint)
```

Hope this helps.  I'm still waiting for someone to tell me how to get the same device to always turn up with the same device name even if I plug them in in a different order.

Kev.

----------

## mb

hi *

the is an issue, if you change the medium... mostly with card-readers.. e.g. changing a 64MB CFCard with a IBM Microdrive..

in this case, you need to reload the sr_mod module (or sd_mod ??), because this module determine the media size and other things...

try it,

#mb

----------

